

How can I kick ass in the job I'm at right now? - Kluny

I'm a student aide in a campus library, for 3 hours in the evening, twice a week. My job is called "peer support", and my responsibilities are somewhat fuzzy. The job seems to be resetting people's passwords if they forget them, helping them do hanging indents for MLA style, and explaining what happened to the document that they thought they saved.<p>I am explicitly forbidden from doing anything that falls under the job description of the union employees, so I can't:
Help people find books
Sign out equipment
Repair computers
Install software<p>All I can really do is sit at a desk, undifferentiated from every other desk in the library except for my small sign, and wait for someone to ask for help. In two shifts, I've had one client.<p>I suggested that I should walk around and ask if people needed help, but they said that another student aide tried that, and he "creeped people out".<p>So, what do I do to excel at this job? Or should I just give up trying and stick to my homework?
======
pedrofornaza
What you do in your job? What is kick ass for you?

We can do a lot of things to kick ass. For kicking ass on the job, the first
one for me is know what are you doing and why.

The second is participating. Know what is going on, what people is doing, make
suggestions. Participate.

But, for kicking ass coding, anything can replace the experience. So, read,
write, read, write.

